# Smoked German Summer Sausage & Bockwurst



## couger78 (Feb 12, 2013)

Made some good Deutschland-style sausages this past weekend.

One version is a fresh (non-smoked)* Bockwurst*, a recipe I’ve made several times before. It’s probably our family’s favorite as it tends to disappear within a week, no matter how large a batch I make.

This bockwurst batch will be five pounds. It starts with a combination of pork, pork fat & veal. This time, however, I’m using *beef* in place of *veal* (!)—which probably makes this sausage more of a ‘bratwurst’ (beef & pork) whereas bocks tend to be veal-based.

Meats & fat ground & ready to go:













Bock_meats_lg_zps9325387b.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






For a more detailed (photos) look at the process, see my earlier bockwurst thread. It includes the recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126739/german-bockwurst-with-many-pix

I’m also making a smoked *Summer Sausage*, made of pork and beef.

Meats ground for the SS:













SS_meats_lg_zpsc2579d31.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






For the summer sausage, I’ll be adding a number of ingredients _(kosher salt, mace, garlic powder, marjoram, mustard seed, dextrose, paprika, black pepper, plus CURE#1)_, including* juniper berries* and *caraway seeds*.

The juniper berries & caraway I want to grind first, before adding it to the meat.

Into the spice grinder:













SS_pregrind_lg_zps4cae0771.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013


















SS_postgrind_lg_zps9fc66990.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






Once the meat is well-mixed, it gets placed in to the stuffer. I’m using 12” fibrous casings for these sausages.













SS_stuffing_lg_zps419bbb41.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






*Into the smoker:*

After 1 hour @ 130°, I begin to apply heavy smoke (apple wood).













SS_smoke_lg_zpsf823353a.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






While the summer sausage is in the smoker, I can now begin stuffing the *bockwursts*.

Using 32mm natural pork casings that have been soaking in warm water & a splash of vinegar.

Made one long rope & tied off lengths. No blow outs!













Bock_stuffed_lg_zps1771fe30.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






These links will now get poached (165°F) for about 30 minutes until the internal temp hits 152°F













Bock_poach_lg_zps82cec103.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






On the cooling rack, post-poach:













Bock_sliced_lg_zps0b6643c4.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






We had some of these for a late lunch-early dinner. Mild, oniony flavor; firm texture, tender casings.

My boys love these sausages anytime (afternoon snack, late night, whenever).

*Back to the Summer Sausage:*

After nearly 5 hours in the smoker, I pulled the SS & put the chubs into the hot bath (165°F) until done (about 25 minutes).

Into a quick-cooling icebath ad then I hung them overnight in the fridge:













SS_overnightHang_lg_zps48c43577.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






*NEXT DAY**:* _slicing & sample time._













SS_MoneyShot_lg_zps20cb983a.jpg



__ couger78
__ Feb 12, 2013






This SS sliced beautifully; very uniform distribution of lean/fat & spices. Good exterior color, too. Mildly spiced, with definite hint of both caraway & juniper.  Not as smokey as I anticipated, but after these ‘rest’ for a few days (& lose some more moisture), I do a ‘re-taste’ and see how the flavors continue to develop.

Kevin


----------



## chef willie (Feb 12, 2013)

Just awesome Kevin....as usual, now expect no less from you <grin>. So, no cure in the SS and no bumps in temp over the 5 hour period? just pulled and finished in the poach?


----------



## couger78 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Just awesome Kevin....as usual, now expect no less from you <grin>. So, no cure in the SS and no bumps in temp over the 5 hour period? just pulled and finished in the poach?


Thanks, Willie.

YES, cure#1 has been added to the summer sausage (
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) My bad for not including it in the list above. I'll edit the post to correct that omission. ALWAYS add cure if one is going to smoke! 

I started the smoker temp at 130° to dry out the chubs & gradually increased it to between 150° to 170°F over the course of the 5-hour period. Low-maintenance smoking....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kevin


----------



## smoking b (Feb 12, 2013)

Sausages look great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Nice job!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks very tastey  very nice job, boy I need to do some more summer sausage,


----------



## chef willie (Feb 12, 2013)

Couger78 said:


> Thanks, Willie.
> 
> YES, cure#1 has been added to the summer sausage (
> 
> ...


Okie dokie....thx....I understand some cure helps keep the color as well. Newbie with the sausage making here....next up is a Krautwurst for me, which I understand traditionally is not smoked but it sounded great to me. What's not to like...kraut & wurst together


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks awesome!!   If they taste half as good as they look, you should be one happy man


----------



## sam3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great job Kevin!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2013)

Great job as usual Kevin. I will need to give the Bockwurst a shot...JJ


----------



## roller (Feb 13, 2013)

Great job on it all....


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Couger,

Your sausages are always gorgeous. Any chance you would be willing to share the recipe on your summer sausage?  Also, did you poach to an IT of 165 deg or to a lower IT?

Thank you!

Clarissa


----------



## couger78 (Feb 13, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Couger,
> 
> Your sausages are always gorgeous. Any chance you would be willing to share the recipe on your summer sausage?  Also, did you poach to an IT of 165 deg or to a lower IT?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Clarissa!

The summer sausage is a slight variation of this one, from Len Poli: http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/German Farmer.pdf

Water/bath temp is kept around 165°F.

The internal temp for the 'done' sausage is 152-154°F

Kevin


----------



## couger78 (Feb 13, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great job as usual Kevin. I will need to give the Bockwurst a shot...JJ


Thanks, Jimmy! I've really enjoyed the bockwurst. I made it originally because the family liked them, but since that initial batch, I'm now a convert!

Great with kraut or noodles for dinner or lunch, potatoes & eggs in the morning; pick your favorite mustard & you're good to go.

I haven't noticed a difference in the overall flavor this time using the beef vs the 'true' bockwurst ingredient: veal— other than saving a $$$.

Kevin


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------

